# Mag Zero D Photon Grenade: Triple Nichia 219 Hi CRI Tiny Monster Mag



## ma_sha1 (May 25, 2012)

Mag D mod miniturization to a new record! Made this Hi CRI Photon Grenade just in time for long weekend get-away...

a picture is worth a thousand words, here is my 10,000 word write-up:
















Vs. my Nichia 219 ML100 1C (http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ML100-Mod-Now-with-Nichia-219-Neautral-92-CR1)










Got size?





Got power? (1.725Amp per led)





Got CRI? 





Beam shot
ML100 1C Single Nichia 219:





Mag Zero D triple 219:









*
Hasta la vista, baby!*


----------



## rebelbayou (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Mag Zero D Photon Granade: Triple Nichia 219 Hi CRI Tiny Monster Mag*

Unbelievable! That is so frickin cool. Enjoy your long weekend getaway!


----------



## mvyrmnd (May 25, 2012)

What battery does it use? That's an awesome little mod!


----------



## wolfy (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Mag Zero D Photon Granade: Triple Nichia 219 Hi CRI Tiny Monster Mag*

HAHA, that is super cool, nice work!:twothumbs


----------



## ma_sha1 (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Mag Zero D Photon Granade: Triple Nichia 219 Hi CRI Tiny Monster Mag*



mvyrmnd said:


> What battery does it use? That's an awesome little mod!



Thanks, It runs off 3xRCR123. 12V. 3 modes: low, med, Hi.


----------



## moderator007 (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Mag Zero D Photon Granade: Triple Nichia 219 Hi CRI Tiny Monster Mag*

/\ That kind of looks like a amc7135 driver in there at 12v? Great mod ma sha1. :thumbsup:


----------



## ma_sha1 (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Mag Zero D Photon Granade: Triple Nichia 219 Hi CRI Tiny Monster Mag*

Thanks, 3 led with one driver, 5x7135 wired like this light:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-Yard-Sweeper-Mag-2C-3-mode-with-3x-IMR-22430


----------



## moderator007 (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Mag Zero D Photon Granade: Triple Nichia 219 Hi CRI Tiny Monster Mag*

Kind of figured you must have been using downloads wiring method. Did you have to install a .33ohm resistor to this one also.:goodjob:


----------



## ma_sha1 (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Mag Zero D Photon Granade: Triple Nichia 219 Hi CRI Tiny Monster Mag*

NO resister this time, the higher battery resistance & higher Vf seem to make a difference. 
I did pot & heat sink the pot the whole thing.


----------



## CarpentryHero (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Mag Zero D Photon Granade: Triple Nichia 219 Hi CRI Tiny Monster Mag*

That's wicked awesome


----------



## DUQ (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Mag Zero D Photon Granade: Triple Nichia 219 Hi CRI Tiny Monster Mag*

Very cool mod indeed.


----------



## wannabe333 (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Mag Zero D Photon Granade: Triple Nichia 219 Hi CRI Tiny Monster Mag*

would you like to us where you get the battery adapter?


----------



## ma_sha1 (May 26, 2012)

The battery holder is Microfire 10W HID battery carrier.
Bought it from Microfire US dealer Phoebus.


----------



## beach honda (May 27, 2012)

*Re: Mag Zero D Photon Granade: Triple Nichia 219 Hi CRI Tiny Monster Mag*

Me likey!


----------



## wannabe333 (May 27, 2012)

*Re: Mag Zero D Photon Granade: Triple Nichia 219 Hi CRI Tiny Monster Mag*

i love the tiny monster, does host need to be re-thread? any detail for mcclicky button


----------



## ma_sha1 (May 27, 2012)

*Re: Mag Zero D Photon Granade: Triple Nichia 219 Hi CRI Tiny Monster Mag*

The host doesn't need re-thread. The tail cap thread were cut but leave the o-ring groove. This will go into the mag tube & JB weld it in place.

The battery holder only slide in from top, the tail cap is shut. The switch comes with the Microfire battery carrier, so no need to make a wail switch, Just need to drill a hole, glue a tail cap boot in there.


----------



## fishndad (May 30, 2012)

*Re: Mag Zero D Photon Granade: Triple Nichia 219 Hi CRI Tiny Monster Mag*



ma_sha1 said:


> The host doesn't need re-thread. The tail cap thread were cut but leave the o-ring groove. This will go into the mag tube & JB weld it in place.
> 
> The battery holder only slide in from top, the tail cap is shut. The switch comes with the Microfire battery carrier, so no need to make a wail switch, Just need to drill a hole, glue a tail cap boot in there.



i got just the MAG to try this on thanks


----------



## wolfy (May 31, 2012)

*Re: Mag Zero D Photon Granade: Triple Nichia 219 Hi CRI Tiny Monster Mag*

Damn was thinking about building one of these, but then noticed on the Pheobus site they want to charge US$90 to ship it to me in Australia, for a small $30 part.....


----------



## Walterk (May 31, 2012)

*Re: Mag Zero D Photon Granade: Triple Nichia 219 Hi CRI Tiny Monster Mag*

That's a keeper! Like the size!


----------



## ma_sha1 (May 31, 2012)

*Re: Mag Zero D Photon Granade: Triple Nichia 219 Hi CRI Tiny Monster Mag*



Walterk said:


> That's a keeper! Like the size!



I got two Keepers 

World's smallest Mag D mod. vs World's smallest 40W HID Firefox III


----------



## Slazmo (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: Mag Zero D Photon Granade: Triple Nichia 219 Hi CRI Tiny Monster Mag*



wolfy said:


> noticed on the Pheobus site they want to charge US$90 to ship it to me in Australia, for a small $30 part.....



Great living at the *** end of space aint it.... Hang on! Where's 'Wollongong' in Aus anyhow??? :thinking:


----------



## wolfy (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: Mag Zero D Photon Granade: Triple Nichia 219 Hi CRI Tiny Monster Mag*

LOL, Im about 70Km south of Sydney CBD, so at least its not quite in the middle of nowhere.

It isnt that USPS is charging US$90 to deliver it, its that USPS isnt an option, and they only use courier services (and to Oz thats expensive it seems).


----------



## ma_sha1 (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: Mag Zero D Photon Granade: Triple Nichia 219 Hi CRI Tiny Monster Mag*

I would imagine a Dealer in AU might exist? Microfire is not a small brand, might want to contact their China HQ for info.


----------



## wolfy (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Mag Zero D Photon Granade: Triple Nichia 219 Hi CRI Tiny Monster Mag*

To late, got a Sunway 3xCR123 holder which I will modify with a switch at one end.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Mag Zero D Photon Granade: Triple Nichia 219 Hi CRI Tiny Monster Mag*



wolfy said:


> To late, got a Sunway 3xCR123 holder which I will modify with a switch at one end.



Might not work, sunway 123 holder use metal, it may short out wth bored mag tube


----------



## wolfy (Jun 13, 2012)

*Re: Mag Zero D Photon Granade: Triple Nichia 219 Hi CRI Tiny Monster Mag*

Thats OK ma_sha1, I have unscrewed and removed the metal disks at each end so now it will now fit into a tri-bore MagD. Also at one end is a small surface mount fuse, which I have removed and soldered a switch across (and glued down to that end). The other end I have used tall flat top screws to give height to the -ve ring (at the center is the raised +ve terminal )..... DONE.

Almost as good as the Microfire carrier, but a few milimeters longer.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Aug 24, 2012)

*Re: Mag Zero D Photon Granade: Triple Nichia 219 Hi CRI Tiny Monster Mag*

Did you finish the build?

I was able to make the Sunway 3x123 holder fit. I managed to make it work in another light by taking off the metal plate from each end, replace with plastic on one end & smaller copper plate on the other end as negative. Because the need for separate tail switch on the Sunway holder, the light is a lot longer than Mag Zero D. (also because the deeper reflector/heat sink for single XML). It's the light to the right. The middle light is black shadow queen, 3x123 that I just put up for sales on CPFMP. 











It's still pretty small, but I think the Mag Zero D sub 4 inches can only be achieved with the Microfire 3x123 carrier with the built in switch.


----------



## kosPap (Aug 27, 2012)

*Re: Mag Zero D Photon Granade: Triple Nichia 219 Hi CRI Tiny Monster Mag*

guys I did not totally get the details of the carrier mod but do check out the DRy 3XML carrier sold by intl-outdoor.com.
it takes 3 18650 in series but the posts and its paltes can be trimmed down...


----------



## wolfy (Sep 1, 2012)

Hi ma_sha1, havnt quite finished mine, had a very busy couple months at work. I am setting up a triple nichia setup but it will be a bit longer than the ZeroD, but still shorter than your single xm-l setup. I will post when I get time to finish it.


----------



## sportster (Sep 5, 2012)

Very impressive! Nice job.

Did you make it for a purpose? or just for: it's super cool and you could.


----------



## Slazmo (Sep 5, 2012)

What or who make that tail cap on the digicam D Mag? Does it have a switch and what is it 'glass breaker'?

Impressive build I say either way, congrats!!!!


----------



## ma_sha1 (Sep 6, 2012)

sportster said:


> Very impressive! Nice job.
> Did you make it for a purpose? or just for: it's super cool and you could.



I made it just because it's cool, mag has been modded to death, but this never been done before. The, it find it's purpose, it's in the kitchen, where the hi CRI really shines & it hides in the drawer w/o laying down. 



Slazmo said:


> What or who make that tail cap on the digicam D Mag? Does it have a switch and what is it 'glass breaker'?
> 
> Impressive build I say either way, congrats!!!!



Thanks That's FM tail cap with Mc Clicky, no glass breaker,


----------



## blistering (Mar 14, 2013)

very impressive :thumbsup:


----------

